

HitchBOT – A robot exploring the world - stefap2
http://m.hitchbot.me/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Supposed CCTV footage of the bot being vandalised:

[http://www.barstoolsports.com/philadelphia/heres-
surveillanc...](http://www.barstoolsports.com/philadelphia/heres-surveillance-
video-of-that-pussy-hitchhiking-robot-getting-beaten-up-by-a-hero-in-a-
randall-cunningham-jersey/)

(apologies for the low-brow source)

